# Need gpu for 2k



## sanads (Mar 25, 2012)

SOME CASUAL GAME PLAYING, PC PERFORMANE
INTEL CORE2DUO E66 2.93GHZ
MSI G31, 3 GB DDR2, 320 GB HD, 

                                     thanks in advance


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 25, 2012)

No 2k card will be a good gaming card. For 2k you can easily get HD 5450. But instead spend a bit more and get the GT-520 for 2.5k instead. 
If you want the card for gaming then at low budget HD 5570 is the best option. Its available for 3.2k. Check flipkart for prices.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 25, 2012)

grab HD6450 for 2.5k from flipkart. it should be able to run most old games smoothly even at high resolution.


----------



## nx112 (Mar 25, 2012)

GT 520 as it has a fan .


----------



## topgear (Mar 26, 2012)

GT520 GDDR3 performs better than HD6450 GDDR3 but HD6450 GDDr5 is better than GT520 Gddr3 but having a gfx card with a fan is always cooler to have


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 26, 2012)

But for the price of HD 6450 DDR5 you can easily get the HD 5570 1GB DDR3 which performs much better than it.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 26, 2012)

^^ now you are suggesting a 3.5k gpu


----------



## audiophilic (Mar 26, 2012)

2K gpu will be used to play games of the 80's. You can look for it in an old computer garage because i really don't think you will find it any a new store.

Oops i forgot one more place you can buy : eBay


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 26, 2012)

Not really..
Following Games can run on a HD5450 or GT 520

1. AOE-I & II including Expansions
2. CnC Tiberium War, Generals at low setts
3. NFS 1&2
4. Fifa 98
5. Quake 1 & 2 
6. Settlers Earlier Versions etc

But any decent title released after 2005 is a No GO and also keep Crysis DVD 1 KM away from Cabinet to avoid crash issues.


----------



## ico (Mar 26, 2012)

Half Life 2 and episodes will run smoothly. Team Fortress 2 will also run smoothly. FIFA 12 will also run smoothly - on a HD 5450.


----------



## balaji2525 (Mar 26, 2012)

get Zotac GT 520 costs 3 to 3.5k, U can play even crysis2 at minimal settings


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 26, 2012)

^^ GT520 is slow. Graphics Card Hierarchy Chart : Best Graphics Cards For The Money: March 2012

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph4263/36618.png
GT520 is one hell of a slow GPU. 

also anyone concerned about gaming in HD resolution will have to be a big idiot to get something like HD6450 or GT520. OP most likely will use it for some 1024X768 resolution monitor. above that resolution, even old games will struggle to offer proper FPS.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 26, 2012)

Well within 2k they don't expect and cant get the HD Performance anyway.. apart from HD Movie watching


----------



## topgear (Mar 27, 2012)

take a look at here to get an idea about : GT520 ( DDR3) vs. HD6450 ( DDR3) vs. HD6450 (GDDR5)
Duking it out in the low-end: AMD HD 6450 vs. Nvidia GT 520 Reviews - Mount Tiburon Testing Labs Reviews


----------



## vamsiguduru (Mar 27, 2012)

go for gt 520 . .its best option for ur requirement


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 30, 2012)

At that price, getting a used GPU is a better choice in my opinion.. Provided OP has a good PSU..


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 30, 2012)

HD6450 is the one to go for. Should handle the occasional game but at low settings.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 30, 2012)

Try to get a used HD 5770 or 5670 they are way better than above options and not that PSU hungry also.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 30, 2012)

a guy was selling a old 8800 GT for 2k on the techenclave forums.
would this gpu do?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 30, 2012)

hmmm, not worth it. will need a new PSU. runs hot.


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2012)

a used HD5670 is what Op should look for


----------



## ico (Mar 31, 2012)

Don't think anything more needs to be said. We have a "best Graphic Cards for money" thread which explains everything nicely.

Closing this one.


----------

